

Google Maps Easter Egg: Inside the Tardis - sjg
https://www.google.com/maps?ll=51.466414,-0.151749&spn=0.429899,0.930405&cbp=12,291.8,,0,18.86&layer=c&panoid=c9UMhWP_MWm9U0L48xEjYw&cbll=51.492132,-0.192862&dg=opt&t=m&z=11

======
tinco
It seems to be.. bigger on the inside.

------
cleverjake
This doesn't work in the new Google Maps, only the classic.

------
buster
I don't understand.. it's showing a street for me?

~~~
DougBTX
Try clicking on the double arrow pointing into it.

~~~
de_dave
There is no double arrow for me :/

~~~
buster
For me neither, i thought i am just too stupid to see it ;)

